# Hogs killing deer??



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 17, 2016)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2016...1&spJobID=882074750&spReportId=ODgyMDc0NzUwS0

I hope this link works shows a picture of a hog carrying a dead fawn!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 18, 2016)

Hog will eat anything. I figure it may grab a fresh fawn or one thats already dead. I doubt they kill many.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 18, 2016)

GA DAWG said:


> Hog will eat anything. I figure it may grab a fresh fawn or one thats already dead. I doubt they kill many.



Exactly!

I've always wondered how many fawns die from fire ants.  All the dead fawns I have found over the years were apparently killed by fire ants.  Of course, those killed by other animals will drag the fawn off.


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 18, 2016)

Some boar hogs get a taste for fawns.  Twice i've caught boar hogs in the act of killing fawns.   Since early October,2015 i've killed over fifteen big boars.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 18, 2016)

Okie Hog said:


> Some boar hogs get a taste for fawns.  Twice i've caught boar hogs in the act of killing fawns.   Since early October,2015 i've killed over fifteen big boars.



I've killed 18 hogs now, and still cannot seem to find the big boars. I have seen one for sure, and didn't have a shot. I have killed a couple small males, but seems all I can locate are sounders with mostly females and shoats. Any advice?
I also have seen snakes and bones in hog droppings here in the mtns. Multiple occasions. The bones seem to be from small animals. I know I've always read they can eat fawns, but this picture hit me hard. Our deer heard up here is already suffering. Just motivates me even more to hunt and kill them. I am hoping for a turkey season hog this year. I saw two rooting in one of my turkey spots on Swallow Creek last Wednesday, and was able to slip by unnoticed. I will be carrying my turkey loads on all hunts along with #3 Hevi Shot waterfowl loads in hopes of dropping one this season. If I bag a bird early, I am going to break out the .50 cal and go back to hunting hogs.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 18, 2016)

I've found deer hair in hog mess twice in the mts in late fall so I doubt it was a young fawn. Maybe a deer lost to a hunter? Hey kyle, those big boars are loaners a lot of the time. The ones I've killed have always been by themselves. I lost a big one on hooch this year that was with some sows. Biggest boar I ever seen was off a lead on blood it. He was 400lb or better. They are ridge runners.


----------



## donald-f (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm sorry but that does not look like a wild hog from here. It looks like something from Africa. It is much larger. Notice the comparision of the fawn vs the hogs head. His legs look to long also  I may be wrong.


----------



## b rad (Mar 19, 2016)

It looked like a warthog at first glance


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 19, 2016)

> Any advice?



Killer Kyle:

With warm weather coming up stake out the water holes and wallows.  Big boars have few natural enemies.  Most come out in daylight to drink, wallow and rub.  

Get a nasty used railroad tie well covered with creosote.  Dig a hole about 30" deep and stand the tie on its end.  Tamp it in well.  The hogs will come.   Every year i kill several boars at the same rubbing place.   The hogs have worn the tie round.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 20, 2016)

*Europe*



donald-f said:


> I'm sorry but that does not look like a wild hog from here. It looks like something from Africa. It is much larger. Notice the comparision of the fawn vs the hogs head. His legs look to long also  I may be wrong.


Not, at all from Lousiana. The original picture surfaces from a European outdoor site.
It's from a European site. It's real wild boar, and the deer is a roe deer fawn. However they definitely are bad on fawns here. Anybody can walk up on a fawn a few days old and pick it up by the neck if you wanted to. Hogs will eat anything they can, and I am sure fawns are definitely on the diet here.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd be willing to bet hogs eat more fawns than we think.  A hog has a sense of smell that is second to none.  If im not mistaken, they can smell a fawn pretty soon after it drops.  Fawns give off very little scent, its natures way of protecting them but a hog can still smell them.  

We put out a road kill deer one day to shoot yotes over.  Went back the next night and nothing but a skull was left.  Hog sign everywhere.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Not to mention ground nesting birds.


----------



## Son (Apr 17, 2016)

Most big boars stay to themselves unless they're following a sow in heat. Usually nocturnal, only on occasion will one be seen or have his photo taken in daylight. Big boars are also trap wary, i had photos of one over 300 pounds visiting a trap three nights in a row before he went in. Had another visit a large trap for almost a full week before we went in, then escaped by pulling up several T post.


----------



## tmullins (May 22, 2016)

I hunted this Boar for two years. I just never figured out his pattern, except he came out the most during new moons, and he was always alone.
  He Found all the bait spots no matter where I put them, but he never ate. Just stood around. Guess he was checking for ladies.
  Neighbor put him down this past fall. He just happen to run up on him by chance. I called him "Rosco"..


----------



## tmullins (May 22, 2016)

Rosco.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 23, 2016)

donald-f said:


> I'm sorry but that does not look like a wild hog from here. It looks like something from Africa. It is much larger. Notice the comparision of the fawn vs the hogs head. His legs look to long also  I may be wrong.



Those are Russian boars, not feral hogs. There is a world of difference between the two. We have a healthy population of almost pure-strain Russian boar here in the Smokies. They don't look or act like Georgia feral pigs.


----------

